# Cover letter for fiance visa package and questions



## Michelle2224 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello everyone (again),

I'm working on the cover letter for the fiance package and I would like to know what should be included. So far I have a timeline of my fiance's and my relationship with details of our meetings and want to know to what extent of detail I should get in to. An example someone's cover letter would be nice to look at, should someone decide to email me one or send a sample here. 

I see that quite a few fiance visas are getting approved which is very nice to hear. Someone on another forum posted that 99% of fiance visas get approved and I was wondering how accurate that actually was. If anyone would know, this one would be my best bet.

Many thanks.


----------

